# Need Suggestions of Baby Monitor



## Ashleyyy (7 mo ago)

Hello every mommy,

I am firt time mom. My baby boy gonna go into three months soon and I heard baby will grow up quckily during this month period. SO I consider to grab a baby monitor which can catch the big moment for my boy even though that I am fall asleep. Do y'all have use baby monitor before? I do really need the suggestions from the experienced mommy. Please help me!! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

No never had one and never wanted one. Surely if you are asleep he is as well?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Odd question to join a marriage forum for, but... 

I do use baby monitors for my youngest children, and they do save movement or the whole nights feed so I could go back and look what they did at night if I wanted to. 

You ARE going to miss things throughout your child's life, though. I'd try not to stress about needing to watch their every move all night to see if they roll over or whatever. What matters is the first time you saw it happen. 

Also, in terms of safety and SIDS, baby should be in your room for the first 6-12 months anyway. 

You need to decide if you want a baby monitor that connects to WiFi or not, and if you plan on having more than one child.

Some people don't want cameras that connect with WiFi due to fears about the cameras being hacked. WiFi cameras also aren't a good idea if you live somewhere with crappy signal or in a large or old house that doesn't have strong signal throughout. 

If you plan on having more than one child you will want a system that allows for more than one camera to be added. You will also probably want a system that has split screen viewing. 

Having gone through half a dozen kids I feel confident in saying most baby monitors are crap and you're better off going with home security cameras.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

bobert said:


> Also, in terms of safety and SIDS, baby should be in your room for the first 6-12 months anyway.


This. It should be intuitive for a woman to know that you need that baby close to you the first few months. that's how mother nature intended it. after six months you will have to play it by ears and intuition if now is the right time to place the child in a separate room. As far as baby monitors goes, google it. You will get thousands of reviews by the actual costumers on all the models and their apps. the good, the bad, and the shortcomings.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> This. It should be intuitive for a woman to know that you need that baby close to you the first few months. that's how mother nature intended it. after six months you will have to play it by ears and intuition if now is the right time to place the child in a separate room. As far as baby monitors goes, google it. You will get thousands of reviews by the actual costumers on all the models and their apps. the good, the bad, and the shortcomings.


Our children always had their own rooms from the start but in a small house you can hear them when they cry anyway.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Some people are sound sleepers, especially if they're exhausted. So a baby monitor is a great idea. Just look at reviews online on Amazon or Target wherever you'd buy it from. Always look at the reviews. They're very helpful. Hope you find one and can get some sleep!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I didn't have a baby monitor with a camera but I remember I enjoyed listening to their little voices when they were not crying. 

I don't know of any products but every retailer must have some reviews of their products. Compare reviews and buy one. You can always return it if you are not satisfied.


----------



## Ashleyyy (7 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Some people are sound sleepers, especially if they're exhausted. So a baby monitor is a great idea. Just look at reviews online on Amazon or Target wherever you'd buy it from. Always look at the reviews. They're very helpful. Hope you find one and can get some sleep!


That's totally what I am. I always feel out of energy due to babysit. Everything is such fresh for me, I need to pay a lot of attentions to learn things. And also I have to take care my baby. Those make me exhuasted and make me sleep soundly. With a video baby monitor, it probably can let me have some my own time to do things not related to babysit.


----------



## Ashleyyy (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> No never had one and never wanted one. Surely if you are asleep he is as well?


Not always. Sometimes he wakes up ealier than me.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ashleyyy said:


> That's totally what I am. I always feel out of energy due to babysit. Everything is such fresh for me, I need to pay a lot of attentions to learn things. And also I have to take care my baby. Those make me exhuasted and make me sleep soundly. With a video baby monitor, it probably can let me have some my own time to do things not related to babysit.


Put the speaker right by your head wherever you're going to be sleeping. And turn it up loud.


----------



## Evan A. Maxwell (6 mo ago)

I think for a new mom a baby monitor is most likely going to be part of your must-have baby essentials. Forget those days when you’re constantly peeking into their nursery to check if they’re sleeping soundly and safely. A baby monitor uses a camera to watch over the crib, and in that way, you can carry on with your mommy duties no matter where you are while you carry a handheld device. There are even monitors that track sleep or breathing either with a clip or a sock. Pretty cool, right? There are basically three types of baby monitors to choose from audio, video, and sensor/movement monitors.
In my opinion, Video/Visual Monitors are great because it allows you to see why your baby is crying. This way you can decipher if you need to get out of the bed or if the baby will just fall back asleep. There are typically two types you can choose from Dedicated Video which is like a mini TV or Wi-Fi. Also, The Night Vision Baby Monitor gives you peace of mind whenever you are physically away from your baby. For the best result, you need to follow something like below
A colored camera, Long range, Talk-back feature, Good battery life, Night Vision, Temperature monitoring feature, and also Multilingual would be good.


----------

